# Sequoia Nat'l Park



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Our delayed trip to Sequoia went off without a hitch- we stayed in Dorst campground next to a meadow and a stream. Every day, a group of deer would run by and mill around the stream- doesn't get much better than that, especially for our 3 and 5 year olds!

Also ran into fellow Outbacker Bassplunker (?) who was camping there as well. We saw a couple of other outback trailers, but didn't meet any of their owners.

The Toyota Sequoia did a pretty good job, but I was wishing for a big ole motor or turbo diesel engine on some of the hills. Overall it was fine- we weren't in any great hurry.

Kevin P.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Kevin,

Glad to hear things went well. We are headed up to Dorst again Labor Day weekend as well, I was wondering if there were any bear encounters in the CG? The rangers were on heavy patrol back in June during our last trip. They were warning of 10-12 bears coming in every night. It had gotten to the point where they were trapping bears & relocating them to the back country.

Hope the directions worked ok, I'm guessing you took 180 up into the park? I agree that a diesel would be nice on some of the slow steep turns up there. It's hard to keep the rpm's up in a few spots, especially if you hit a little traffic.

Congrats on another successful trip.

TM4


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

The rangers were heavier on the bear warnings than I've ever seen before- mandatory bear-talks before you could check into your site. We even saw a brown bear up near Tharp's log (a first for me). He was just hanging out and eating berries.

The directions were fine- we actually took some of the farm roads to and from 99 to 180. I don't know if we actually saved any time, but at least it was a straight-line. Thanks for your help!
Kevin P.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

It was so nice to meet fellow Outbackers. You were lucky you left Sunday morning because as you know, there was no water Sunday and the Ranger started coming around right after you left to tell everyone they were closing Dorst Creek down and everyone had to leave (broken water main to dorst creek only). I went right to the entrance booth and they gave me the option of going to a campground in Kings Canyon or Lodgepole or getting a refund. Since we were going home Monday evening anyway we opted for the refund, packed up, and headed for Buckeye flats to camp there Sunday Night. When we arrived we were promptly greeted by a bear right next to the road. We saw another one later that afternoon right behind the campground next to us. When we went to bed we heard a commotion on the road and people yelling and banging pots. I yelled out, 'Where's the bear' and they said, 'In your campsite'. It was nice to have people looking out for us even if they had to wake us up to do it. We had a great time at Buckeye flats swimming in huge deep clean pools way up by the backbacking trail (I had been there before) and up far up the river from Buckeye flats. My 10 year old also was the only one in our group to catch fish.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

bassplunker said:


> It was so nice to meet fellow Outbackers. You were lucky you left Sunday morning because as you know, there was no water Sunday and the Ranger started coming around right after you left to tell everyone they were closing Dorst Creek down and everyone had to leave (broken water main to dorst creek only). I went right to the entrance booth and they gave me the option of going to a campground in Kings Canyon or Lodgepole or getting a refund. Since we were going home Monday evening anyway we opted for the refund, packed up, and headed for Buckeye flats to camp there Sunday Night. When we arrived we were promptly greeted by a bear right next to the road. We saw another one later that afternoon right behind the campground next to us. When we went to bed we heard a commotion on the road and people yelling and banging pots. I yelled out, 'Where's the bear' and they said, 'In your campsite'. It was nice to have people looking out for us even if they had to wake us up to do it. We had a great time at Buckeye flats swimming in huge deep clean pools way up by the backbacking trail (I had been there before) and up far up the river from Buckeye flats. My 10 year old also was the only one in our group to catch fish.


Bummer on the campground water situation- we were bone dry after I dumped our waste tanks, so I guess that was the right time to leave.

Bears- wow, I don't know whether to say "cool" or "yikes." Maybe both! Did you get any photos? Sounds like you had a memorable trip, either way.

Kevin P.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

No water, eh? Either of you have any idea what the fix time on this may be? We've got ressies for Labor day. It's a little late to be trying to catch something else at this point. Thanks for any info you may have.

TM4


----------

